# Hacked DTivo vs SA S2 for GoBack use only?



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

Currently, I'm running a Galleon server to host movies (not Tivo recordings, FWIW) and view them on my stock Tivo HD (which has Tivo service). I'd like to resurrect an old, hacked, HDVR2 that is collecting dust, to put in my kids' game room for the sole purpose of watching those movies. (no satelite connection). I'm having problems with it's power supply, though, so I was wondering if I should pursue it or if a SA S2 box with no service plan could be used.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Standalone will need subscribed to do that.

For just SD, I'd look at getting an older generation network media extender. You will need to at least decrypt them though.


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

After pronouncing my HDVR2 officially dead, I happened upon another one (a Phillips one actually) on Craigslist for $10! Brought it home, copied the OS over to a bigger drive and "zippered" it. Now I have a 140+ hour, virtual DVD jukebox machine in the kid's playroom.

I am curious, though, about something. I have Galeon running on my Mac OS X server and my TivoHD sees it fine, but the S2 DTivo doesn't. On a Linux machine I'm running TivoServer and the S2 sees that but the TivoHD doesn't. Why would that be?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Because they use totally difference serving mechanisms. I am not sure what TiVoserver uses, but Galleon uses TiVoToGo/ComeBack, which D-TiVos don't have.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Try and get PyTivo to run on the computers and both Tivo's should see them...


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

classicsat said:


> I am not sure what TiVoserver uses,


I think TivoServer uses MRV

edit: Yes it does http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007



Soapm said:


> Try and get PyTivo to run on the computers and both Tivo's should see them...


If TiVoServer was updated more often it would be superior to PyTiVo since TiVoServer supports folders and episode data.


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll give pyTivo a shot since TivoServer seems to crash a lot on both the Mac and Linux anyway.

Thx


----------

